# Installing seat RF on a hump?



## krisnic (Dec 16, 2004)

I just installed a carseat in my 2000 Toyota Solara. It's rear-facing and it's in the middle, which is a hump, and the seats on either side go down. My neighbor told me I couldn't do that because of the hump. However, he also told me to use a towel under the seat and to never follow the instructions in the manual, so I don't really trust his opinion. The install seems okay, it's tight and goes about the inch side to side that they say it can. I do not have LATCH in my car.


----------



## Beene (May 19, 2009)

I had the same problem and, while not a safety issue per say, it made my son slump forward in his seat when he fell asleep. He would literally fall forward and bend in half because the seat was just on the brink of "safe" (there was a little window in the car seat which indicated a safe angle), but definitely kept him very upright. I would love to know the solution, assuming there is one...


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

You can use a pool noodle or a rolled up towel, but I would always follow the instruction manual. That's what it's there for! I understand your problem, because I have a Corolla with the hump in the middle as well. I installed both of my carseats in the outboard seats with LATCH. I personally think outboard is a lot easier than the center seat.


----------



## krisnic (Dec 16, 2004)

It's reclined a lot, even though he's close to a year. There's a thing at the top that shows what angle it needs to be on. He wasn't talking about using the towel to recline the seat, he was telling me to put it under the seat to protect my leather, but I'm not comfortable with that. I don't have kids, but I transport a baby client once a week (for 10 minutes total). If I had the seat straight up I could see him slumping forward definitely. I don't think it will be an issue with it being reclined.

I actually like it in the middle if it can safely stay there, it's so much easier to get to since my car is a 2 door.


----------



## Beene (May 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
You can use a pool noodle or a rolled up towel, but I would always follow the instruction manual. That's what it's there for! I understand your problem, because I have a Corolla with the hump in the middle as well. I installed both of my carseats in the outboard seats with LATCH. I personally think outboard is a lot easier than the center seat.

Hmmm...I have the LATCH thing, ut I thought it wasn't safe to have the seat on either side? In case someone rams into the car from the side? I have always had "middle only" ringing in my head. Is that not an official rule? If not, I am moving that seat over!!!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The middle is slightly safer in case of a side impact collission. But it's not unsafe to be installed on the side either. Anyone with more than one child has to have at least one on the side! Also, a properly installed car seat outboard is WAY safer than an improperly installed one in the middle.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

There is no official rule to keep kids in the middle. In fact, I'd prefer a solid install outboard to an install with 1" of movement in the center.


----------



## krisnic (Dec 16, 2004)

I couldn't get a solid install outboard either. I ended up getting a better install in the center due to being able to get around the seat better.

I'm so confused, as I said before I only have the child in my car for ten minutes total once a week. However, an accident can happen any time so I'm dedicated to this child being safe while in my car. That being said, I don't have children of my own and the seat rearfacing pushes my passenger seat up when outboard. We use my car all the time and that would be an issue when we are using it. Also, my car is only 2 door, so with the child being almost a year it would be very hard to crawl across the back seat to get him in the seat if it were behind the passenger seat. I would have to go in behind the drivers side to do it.

The manual says 1inch side to side is okay, is it truly not okay?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

First, the baby does not need to be so reclined, so putting him more upright will give you more front seat room.

The 3-in-1 seats are MUCH easier to install without the base, so take that off and that might help you get a solid install in the center.


----------



## krisnic (Dec 16, 2004)

How did you know that it's a 3 in 1? lol. And how would you take off the base?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krisnic* 
How did you know that it's a 3 in 1? lol. And how would you take off the base?

Because you said that the recline indicator is at the top of the seat, and the 3-in-1's are the only ones that have it there







The base comes off very easily-there is a little metal bar that slides out, and the base pops off.


----------

